# Lauffähiger VNC-Client für HMI-Panel TP 1500 Comfort von Siemens



## HeinrichN (15 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe folgendes Problem: Wir möchten eine PC-Box (IPC 427C) mit Soft-SPS (WIN LC RTX) und ein HMI-Panel (TP 1500 Comfort) als Bedienpanel als Automationslösung für einige Anwendungen einsetzen.

Bisher kam immer der Panel-PC IPC 477C zum Einsatz. Ich benötige für die geplante Lösung eine Idee, wie ich ohne zusätzlichen (und vor allem kostenintensiven) Einsatz einer DVI/VGA-Anschlußleitung die PC-Oberfläche über das HMI-Gerät darstellen und steuern kann, damit der "Run"-/ "Stopp"-Modus der WIN LC RTX z.B. vom TP 1500 Comfort aus realisiert werden kann. Ein Möglichkeit wäre der Einsatz eines VNC-Clients bzw. VNC-Viewer auf dem HMI-Panel.Wer kann mit der Info zu einem lauffähigen VNC-Client auf o.g. HMI-Panel weiterhelfen.


----------



## schaible.r (15 Oktober 2014)

Hallo.

Wenn es eine PC Box ist sollte UltraVnc funktionieten.
Aber ich würde Dir empfehlen über den Einsatz von TeamViewer nach zu denken.
TeamViewer ist auch ohne Inet über direkte IP zu verwenden.

Grüße

René


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2014)

Kannst es ja mal hier versuchen http://www.sps-forum.de/werbung-und...3-vnc-server-fuer-windows-ce-und-windows.html


----------



## schaible.r (15 Oktober 2014)

Hmm hab ich da was falsch vrrstanden?

Läuft die PC Box mit WinCE?
Gibts die überhaupt mit WinCE?
Die, die wir immer verwenden haben immer Win7 früher XP.

Mit CE funktioniert natürlich kein UltrsVNC und kein TeamViewer.
Da hilft dann natürlich nur noch der Link vom Nagel.


----------



## MSB (15 Oktober 2014)

@schaible
Ja, du hast da was falsch verstanden:
Er will vom TP1500 (mit CE) auf die Windows-Oberfläche der PC-Box (WinXP oder Win7) zugreifen.


----------



## schaible.r (15 Oktober 2014)

Fällt mir grade noch was ein.
Es gibt von der Firma CopaData ja die Visualisierung zenOn.
In der WinCE Edition Version 6 (müsste auch bei der neuen 7er gehen) ist ein VNC Client und Server integriert.
Als Server für CE sind es nur 2 Dateien (cfg und serv).
Um dies zu nutzen sollte auch die Demo Version reichen.
Die funktionieren auf jeden Fall sehr gut.
Müsstest mal testen.


----------



## schaible.r (15 Oktober 2014)

Jetzt hab ich es ein Client auf CE.
Oh man wer lesen kann spart sich schreib arbeit....


----------



## HeinrichN (15 Oktober 2014)

Hallo René,
ich danke Die für die Info. Ich möchte vom HMI (TP 1500 Comfort) auf die PC-Box (IPC 427C) zugreifen. Demzufolge benötige ich dann doch den TeamViewer, da ich über direkte IP kommunuzieren möchte. Die direkte IP-Kommunikation nutze ich bereits als Vebindung WinCC -> Win LC (RTX).


----------



## HeinrichN (15 Oktober 2014)

Jawohl, ein Client auf dem HMI-Panel der über direkte IP-Kommunikation funktioniert. Das wäre super.:razz:


----------



## HeinrichN (15 Oktober 2014)

Wo gibt es in der Automobilindustrie Freiheiten bezüglich der Komponentenwahl?


----------



## JesperMP (15 Oktober 2014)

Das Problem ist: Kann man Drittanbieter software auf ein Comfort Panel installieren ?
Das geht bei den vorigen Generation Panele von Siemens, aber ich habe nicht gehört das es geht bei die Comfort Panele.
Sonnst wäre SmartService die Lösung, aber nur wenn der PC Monitor Auflösung nicht grösser ist als der Auflösung auf der TP1500.



> Ich benötige für die geplante Lösung eine Idee, wie ich ohne zusätzlichen (und vor allem kostenintensiven) Einsatz einer DVI/VGA-Anschlußleitung die PC-Oberfläche über das HMI-Gerät darstellen und steuern kann, damit der "Run"-/ "Stopp"-Modus der WIN LC RTX z.B. vom TP 1500 Comfort aus realisiert werden kann.


Ich glaube es gibt Faceplates für WinLC RTX, so man es direkt in das WinCC Projekt integrieren kann. Also kein Bedarf für der Fernsteuerung von der PC-Oberfläche.


----------



## HeinrichN (15 Oktober 2014)

Auf der PC-Box läuft Win7 (embedded), auf dem TP 1500 Comfort läuft Windows CE.

Mit dem TP 1500 Comfort muss es möglich sein die Soft-SPS (Win LC RTX) auf der PC-Box zu steuern. (Run-Stopp-Modus)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2014)

Bei TIA gibt es grundsätzlich Systemfunktionen, mit dem es möglich ist, die CPU in RUn und Stop 
aus der Runtime Software zu versetzen, also ist Smart Service das Tool was man Schmerzfrei nutzen
könnte.


----------



## schaible.r (15 Oktober 2014)

Ich denke jetzt auch das die Lösung von Jesper die beste wäre.

Aber für den Notfall gibt es auf WinCE eine Datei mit dem Namen cetsc.exe.
Das ist ein RDP client sprich wenn Du auf der PC box RDP erlaubst kannst Du von TP zu greifen


----------



## JesperMP (15 Oktober 2014)

Für WinAC MP gibt es "WinAC MP Faceplates" die man in WinCC Flexible über Library einbinden kann.

Gibt es vielleicht ähnliche Faceplates auf der WinAC RTX Installations-DVD ?


----------



## HeinrichN (15 Oktober 2014)

Hallo rostiger Nagel,
vielen Dank für Deine Informationen! 
Wenn Du mir nun noch die jeweiligen SmartTag-Service-Funktionen benennen könntest wäre ich wunschlos glücklich.(bezüglich dieses Thema's)
Gruß HeinrichN


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2014)

Heute schaff ich das nicht...
Schau doch mal selber unter WinCC, bei einen Button.


----------



## HeinrichN (15 Oktober 2014)

Hallo rostiger Nagel,
die in WinCC Advanced V13 für das TP 1500 Comfort angebotenen Systemfunktionen habe ich mir alle schon mehrfach angeschaut,immer in der Hoffnung hier einen Lösungsansatz zu entdecken. Ich bin gespannt, welche Systemfunktion ich übersehen habe. Danke im Voraus. Gruß HeinrichN


----------



## HeinrichN (15 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Jesper, wo find ich die relevanten Faceplates für WinLC RTX?
Gruß Norbert


----------



## JesperMP (15 Oktober 2014)

HeinrichN schrieb:


> Hallo Jesper, wo find ich die relevanten Faceplates für WinLC RTX?


Ich habe kein WinLC RTX selber.
Ich glaube das die Faceplates für WinAC MP gab es auf der WinAC MP Installions-DVD.
Deswegen:


JesperMP schrieb:


> Gibt es vielleicht ähnliche Faceplates auf der WinAC RTX Installations-DVD ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Oktober 2014)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Ich habe kein WinLC RTX selber.
> Ich glaube das die Faceplates für WinAC MP gab es auf der WinAC MP Installions-DVD.
> Deswegen:



Die Faceplate für die RTX, meine ich kann man bei Siemens als ODK-Aplikation bestellen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Oktober 2014)

Hier sind die Ereignisse.




Leider nur für die 1200/1500er, WinAC-RTX geht das nicht.



> Beschreibung
> 
> Schaltet die Betriebsart der Steuerung in einen der folgenden Zustände um:
> 
> ...


----------



## JesperMP (16 Oktober 2014)

*Vielleicht eine weitere Idée.*

Hat WinLC RTX ein integrierte Webserver ?
Wenn ja, hat diese Webserver Zugang zu die Einstellungen für der WinLC Runtime ?
Wenn ja, dann kann man der Webseite in das WinCC Programm auf der TP1500 einbetten.


----------

